# where to get h21w bulb SOCKET/HOLDER



## ny450 (Apr 5, 2007)

ok so i just recently bought an 03 jetta that came with some helix oem reps. noticed i had my passenger side turn signal bulb out so i went to the dealer and got a new h21w bulb ($16 bucks mf'er)..anyway i went to replace it today and came to find out that there was actually no bulb in the housing, and that someone (i cant even understand why anyone would do this) cut the 2 wires(i think green and brown) for the signal light leaving me with no bulb socket for the h21w bulb to sit in...so now im screwed..i have the bulb, but now need to some how find one of the black socket/connector pieces. any suggestions on how i should go about doing this? i sent john @ 20squared an email since thats where the previous owner got the lights from but i figured i would ask on here too. let me know what you think..thanks



_Modified by ny450 at 12:56 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## ny450 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: where to get h21w bulb SOCKET/HOLDER (ny450)*

20squared cant help, i really think im out of luck with this since the h21w is such a rare bulb as it is...i was thinking though, maybe just wiring in a socket/connecter for a different style bulb(whatever i can find that fits)...anyone got any suggestions of what type of bulb/socket i should look into? maybe something cheap and simple like a 168/194?


----------

